# SS 12.06.21 - Madetoja - Symphony #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Leevi Madetoja (1887 - 1947)

Symphony No. 3 in A Major, Op. 55

I. Andantino-Allegretto
II. Adagio
III. Allegro non troppo
IV. Pesante, tempo moderato-Allegretto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This weekend we listen Finnish symphonist Leevi Madetoja. Leevi was one of the contemporaries of Jean Sibelius. I picked his third symphony, but second one is highly recommended also. I have this recording, which I will listen now:








Youtube one below is John Storgårds & Helsinki Philharmonic recording


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From CD: Iceland Symphony Orchestra (Petri Sakari, Chandos)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall be streaming this version


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

A wonderful work and a masterpiece, what an excellent choice. Madetoja's Third would easily make my list of a dozen "obscure" Symphonies that ought to be better known. This work has a calm serenity and yet a fleetness of foot to it that shows this composer knew exactly what he was doing and was at the top of his game. There's also an almost French elegance to it all. I reckon it's the one Finnish symphony that can stand shoulder to shoulder with Sibelius's Symphonies.

Most of the recordings I know are already mentioned, so I'll put in a shout for Jukka-Pekka Saraste's 1994 (?) recording with the Finnish Radio SO, which I have on this issue, part of a wonderful and essential series of CDs put out by Finlandia 20+ years ago


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Love Madetoja's symphonies. I have the Helsinki Philharmonic recording.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm going with the Icelandic recording despite the slightly weird cover picture ...


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll dig out this set sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> From CD: Iceland Symphony Orchestra (Petri Sakari, Chandos)


Same one here.............


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Storgards here for me as well.



Haydn man said:


> View attachment 156240
> 
> I shall be streaming this version


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I'm going with the Icelandic recording despite the slightly weird cover picture ...


The "weird cover picture" is actually by Finland's greatest artist, Akseli Gallen-Kallela. His paintings depicting bits and pieces from the Kalevala are wonderful. A Finn here will undoubtedly fill you in a bit more, just hoping you haven't inadvertently insulted a whole nation of 5 1/2 million :lol:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ I hope not, indeed. But I was fishing for a little explanation ... so I hope you are right that someone will know more. I took it for a postman but if that is the case delivering mail in Finland must be much more fun than it probably is in England.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ I hope not, indeed. But I was fishing for a little explanation ... so I hope you are right that someone will know more. I took it for a postman but if that is the case delivering mail in Finland must be much more fun than it probably is in England.


The post probably actually arrives in Finland!! It's a shepherd boy calling his sheep, btw. Not sure if it's a Kalevala thing, though....


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

CnC Bartok said:


> The post probably actually arrives in Finland!! It's a shepherd boy calling his sheep, btw. Not sure if it's a Kalevala thing, though....


No harm done . Indeed this is Akseli's painting : https://www.bukowskis.com/en/auctio...i-gallen-kallela-shepherd-boy-from-paanajarvi

Not Kalevala related. Kalevala if any is the weird book


----------

